# looking for good inexpensive frame bag.



## eladlevi (Sep 12, 2015)

Any suggestion ?


----------



## nightvisionmiami (Dec 29, 2014)

There is nothing inexpensive if you are looking for a travel bag. What I found is basically the Hard Plastic Cases or soft Evoc Case. If you have a nice expensive bike, I would go with something that will protected it well.

The only other option is getting a used bicycle bike from your LBS and pack your bike in there well padded and you should be good.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

If you are looking for a full triangle bag your options are a bit limited as they need to match the frames geometry. Cheapest option is to make a template out of cardboard and do it yourself if you don't want to spend $150 to $200 on a bespoke bag or one from the bike manufacturer. My original frame bag was put together with material from a very old 75L backpack and $30 worth of nylon thread, Spinnaker repair tape from a chandlery and Velcro.
I am rubbish at sewing and it took me 3 or 4 days to do it, the fit wasn't perfect and it needed a couple of changes here and there after seeing some action but it did the job and lasted for 18months.
I got a bespoke one from Joe at JPaks for $200 as a replacement which I am very happy with it is much better than mine ever was


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

These aren't exactly cheap, but shouldn't break the bank either.

https://www.bikebagshop.com/revelate-designs-frame-bags-c-793.html


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

If you can't sew my buddy made a nice frame box out of coroplast. Probably $10 in materials and a day of his time. He made one to get the fit sorted and learn the ropes and then made a second with the lessons learned from #1. That box has been through a lot of hard days and works well.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Uraltour.com


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

Wide selection on amazon that can be filtered by price, rating, etc. Here's one ...

http://www.amazon.com/Ibera-Bicycle...id=1453821931&sr=8-2&keywords=ibera+frame+bag


----------

